# Humping!!! Since 8 weeks and getting worse!!



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey, 
Well Jarvis is fantastic at night now and getting there with his toilet training and is proving to be the Poo that I imagined..... However... I took him to my vets 'puppy party' on Monday and when let off to mingle he decided to mount each and every other puppy there, repeatedly humping :-o 

When I first got him at 8 weeks he humped his octopus regularly which didn't bother me and I just ignored him, not pointing, laughing to give him attention etc. but since the social class he has started to hump humans, namely most my friends !! I distract him by giving him a toy and ignore but I am really concerned why.

Have any of you out there had this happen to their pup so young?

My vet said its just testosterone from birth and he doesn't know why he is doing it but my concern is will it make him dominant and aggressive as he reaches maturity ? I am going to get him done when he is old enough. My last dog was domineering and highly aggressive to other dogs and had to give him to my mother in law when my son was born as I couldn't cope (ok so he was a staffie) even though he has amazing start with socialising classes.

Will Jarvis be ok?? I start proper training classes the end of the month.

Xx 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ewocvl


----------



## kathy40newpup (Mar 15, 2012)

Well I came on the forum tonight to say the.same thing. My boy is about 8 weeks git him yesterday , took him to the vet and when we got home he sarted humping our legs as well. That was very interesting, I thought it was the Vaccinations plus he was treated for worms.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter humped everyone (puppies!) at his first puppy class and I didn't know where to put myself! He carried on humping until the day he got the chop. He is now the complete gentleman and the thought never even enters his head!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Vincent used to hump his toys all the time at 8-12 weeks old. It sounds odd but he's grown out of it now! I think it's to do with the excitement of everything - new puppies to play with, new people to see, they can't contain the excitement so they hump! I don't think it's a dominance thing, but keep an eye on him, if he's still doing it when he's older (I guess 4 months-ish) then you might want to talk to a vet.

I'm afraid though the humping might not go away forever! Vincent has been 'done' but he repeatedly tries to hump a greyhound at our training class. Top marks for effort as she is over twice his size!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

They do grow out of it don't worry. All ( most) boy pups do it, mine certainly did!


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Ahh thank you everyone  that is why I LOVE thus forum.. It makes what you think is a problem and worry into something normal  thank you for reassuring me ... I can actually see the funny side now however will not be encouraging it lol xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Well, I have to jump in here. Was trying to decide to post Bette's new issue--humping the cats! And she's 10 years old and spayed years ago....and a girl! I'm guessing it's a dominance thing.

I've had other--boy--puppies (samoyed and an aussie) who were both terrible humpers before getting the lovely little operation. Hope Jasper grows out of it soon!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Actually Bonnie has started humping Dexter, he gets so indignant!


----------



## maplegum (Mar 10, 2011)

Ruben was fixed at 8 weeks old , he is now 8 months old and still does it from time to time.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

George humped anything and everyone from about 9 weeks old. He stopped when he got the chop at 6 months, but very occasionally will bring his blanket to you and if you forget and hold it he will try a sneaky little hump but then realise its all to no avail!


----------

